

The story of the Shure SM57, the most popular microphone in the world - hernan7
http://realmusicmedia.net/verge.html#04_26_2010

======
dbEsq
Very cool history of a great mic. I use them all the time. For a cheap mic
that is practically a commodity in studios and rehearsal rooms and on stage,
you tend to forget everything that went into creating it.

